# New member with some ???



## Raz76 (Oct 27, 2009)

I just purchased a 2006 Maxima SE 6 speed manual, love this car so far. One quick question. It came with upper and lower billet grill and was wondering what other options I have s far as a different grill or just go back to stock??

Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There's a few different types of grilles for the 6th gen Maxima. My favorite is the Active Tuning grille. There's chrome mesh, billet, homemade ones... Check around on ebay. There will probably be several listed to give you an idea.


----------

